# Eea2 interview rejected and then detained



## sam91 (Feb 8, 2014)

hello every one ,

i have a very serious quesiton about my friend he went to give his interview yesterday at liverpool at 1.00 o clock . they have rejected him on the spot and they detain him and took him in custody to the terminal 2 manchester airport.

his wife is with me and they also told her this marriage is fake because of some of there question,s were given the wrong answers by my friend and his wife.

his wife got a problem also because they told her to leave the england or you can stay in england because of you have to right for appeal.

my question is this is very simple that they can easily say that this marriage is fake because for them is easy to make problem for people but personally i know my friend and his wife they are genuine in this country and there marriage is 100% true. can you please any body tell me what can i do to help my friend and come out from this detention center. because they even did not gave him right to appeal for staying in this country .


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi there, 

This is a very horrible situation for your friend and his wife to go through.

First at all, it would be advised to get an immigration lawyer who is specialised on EU right.

Have they contacted their embassy yet?

Could you please provide us with some more detail - where are your friends from and when and where did they get married, did they get a family permit first, is she working or using her treaty rights, how long where they in the UK.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sam91 said:


> hello every one ,
> 
> i have a very serious quesiton about my friend he went to give his interview yesterday at liverpool at 1.00 o clock . they have rejected him on the spot and they detain him and took him in custody to the terminal 2 manchester airport.
> 
> ...


Without any hesitation or delay, your friend needs to retain legal help.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

There must be more to it. Home office normally refuses within reason. i might be wrong.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If you look at his posts he mentions overstaying for 20+ month, not sure if that applies for his friend as well. 

As everyone said, he needs to get a lawyer. He might be able to claim rights based on the relationship, if he can show that it lasted the time he as spend in the UK.

If he has been in fact overstaying all this time and now married, it might look to some like a marriage of convenience to stay even longer.

But it is not sure from the post, if his friend has in fact overstayed as well.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

My guess is the friend is posting under his account here on his behalf.

I read through the threads as well. Joppa did advise if he married his girlfriend the application would be rejected as suspicious marriage and was advised to leave the country and marry and settle with the girlfriend elsewhere.


----------

